# Sat Nav.



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

I hired a swift recently and am thinking of purchasing one next year. I just looked at the new specs and you seem to have dropped the horrible Blaupunkt Sat Nav. This is a good thing because it was worse than useless but have you replaced it or are you no longer fitting Sat Nav to the Kontiki range?

Also the new control Panel looks like a backward step can you tell me why this has been done?

Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jetdt,

Thanks for the feedback. The 2010 range of Kon-Tikis do not come fitted with a Sat Nav unit, however, we still provide the rear camera and mirror display.

The control panel change was in direct response to customer feedback, who wanted a "simple" panel to operate and use daily, without buttons / rotary dials and LCD screens.

The control panel is a remote interface for the fusebox, so we have simply moved all the more complicated features from the control panel to the LCD screen on the fusebox.

All the 2009 features are still present and a few new additions too, but for every-day use, customers should find it much easier to use.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good move Ash

Those flashy "mini computers" are great - until they go wrong, and mine did five times!! 8O 8O 

Long story and not the fault of Autosleepers, who were excellent, but it's good to hear that both you and they listen to customer feedback and actually do something about it!

A/S have gone back to a Sargent panel I believe, and that is certainly not a retrograde step. I don't know what you are using, but it sounds like a very similar solution.  

Keep taking the tablets!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

jettdt said:


> I hired a swift recently and am thinking of purchasing one next year. I just looked at the new specs and you seem to have dropped the horrible Blaupunkt Sat Nav. This is a good thing because it was worse than useless but have you replaced it or are you no longer fitting Sat Nav to the Kontiki range?
> 
> Also the new control Panel looks like a backward step can you tell me why this has been done?
> 
> Thanks


Which model BlauBlau was it? I find them excellent.


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

Im not sure which model it was an 09 Voyager if that narrows it down, I had a tom tom in my car when I saw the Blau... I told the dealer I would leave my Tom Tom, he urged me not to, that was how highly he regarded the Blau... Running them side by side the TOM TOM was always finding a faster route, once it was 5hrs faster! I even reset the Blau.. and set the preferences and route types the same to no avail. Could have been the unit in this van I suppose and this is the only experience I have had with these products but it certainly put me off.

Its probably no coincidence its no longer on the specs perhaps Ash could shed light on why they have dropped Sat Nav, this does seem an odd decision to me considering the price of these vehicles.

I also noticed immediately when I got in the cab how well a double Din unit would fit in the dash and there are some very good units out there which would combine Sat Nav/ DVD/IPOd and rear view camera, I really think swift are missing a trick here.

Also Ash can you tell me if all of these LEDS on that panel can be switched off at night it is surprising how much light one small green led generates in the dark and they would drive me insane.

Thanks for the speedy reply BTY..


----------

